

What Happened To Compromise? - rasca123
http://seersuckermag.com/politics/read/what-has-happened-to-compromise-politics-congress-gridlock-millennials

======
jejones3141
I would lean more towards the number of laws repealed than the number of laws
passed as a measure of the quality of the legislature.

